# Cz52



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

Have had a CZ52 in the speedy 7.62 Tokarov for about 10 years but have never shot it yet. I was going through some older NRA American Rifleman magazines to put in the recycling bin and found a nice detailed article in the May 1990 rifleman about the CZ52. The CZ52 handgun is unusual in that it is locked with a pair of rollers like some of the HK's or the MG42 MG. Anyone shooting these surplus pistols?


----------



## ronbo (Jan 20, 2008)

*CZ*

I was inspired to shoot the CZ52 after reading the CZ article in the american rifleman. Loaded 50 rounds with new brass, and 5.5 grains of W231 powder, Speer plinker half jacket 30 caliber bullets. It digested these without a hitch. Have a cast bullet mold that I have used for the 30 Luger that am going to try next.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Never shot one. Have looked at them though. Like the Makaroz design (since you mentioned surplus lol). My LGS has some Takarov rounds.


----------



## svdspecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

*Yes a have one*

It is a great gun, accurate reliable. I have had mine for 1 week now and have fallen in love. I shot mine for the first time today. I fired about 70 rounds through it. The recoil is moderate, controllable, and the 7.62x25 round is amazing. a 30 caliber round flying at 1600fps.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

Tell me more! I've been thinking of buying one of these as my first C&R piece, but I don't want a safe queen -- I want something I can shoot. Any problem getting ammo (it looks like at least S&B is still making 7.62x25 ammunition). Is the military surplus ammo any good? Thanks.


----------



## svdspecialist (Oct 13, 2008)

> Tell me more! I've been thinking of buying one of these as my first C&R piece, but I don't want a safe queen -- I want something I can shoot. Any problem getting ammo (it looks like at least S&B is still making 7.62x25 ammunition). Is the military surplus ammo any good? Th


great gun, ammo is easy to get. go to www.sportsmansguide.com 
they have a 800 round can for 75$, or cheaperthandirt.com they have 1,124 round cans for 134$

Wolf, Sellior-Bellot, Winchester, fiochi all make the 7.62x25 round.

as for me the military is just fine, and way cheaper. just remember to clean out your barrel, and chamber, as it is mildly corrosive. and avoid the albanian ammo it is garbage.

need any more info just message me.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

Fun gun to shoot, Has a tendency to throw hot surplus ammo brass a good distance. I was shooting one at an outdoor range and hitting cars in the parking area 40 feet to the rear of the line. Surplus ammo is cheap and available. It isn't worth reloading at this time. I got setup to reload for it back when I picked it up because of little ammo was available in the country at the time. You can use 32 cal pistol bullets for reloading because the barrels tend to run on loose size (.311).


----------



## up2orbit (May 3, 2009)

I agree with all of you owners. Very fun gun to shoot. The bulgarian and romanian surplus ammo is good. Wolf also makes the right ammo. The only problem I've had with mine is the old rollers can occasionally not operate correctly, resulting in a jam where the next round loads, but the slide is about 1/8" short of closing forward. I read up online, and some new machined rollers should fix it. You can also find new machined firing pins if you need it, and lots of aftermarket grips.

BTW - do not trust the decocker, and do not dry-fire your CZ52! The old firing pins tend to be brittle and don't like to be dry-fired.


----------

